# Upcoming bouts.



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

The next "Hook N' Shoot" is going to be sometime next May.  It'll be a mix between women and men (whereas the last one was mostly women.)

Julie Kedzie has a bout lined up...opponent as yet unknown.  

In March she has a bout set up with Kelly Kobold at the Arnold Classic in Columbus Ohio.  

She has another bout the second weekend of January in Kokomo.  Opponent also unknown.

Its kind of hard for women to get fights.  There aren't that many fighters yet, and fighters sometimes have to take what they can get, it seems.  I've seen some jumping from weight class to another, just so they can get fights.

Any women here want to get involved in the sport?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't have the ovaries to get up there and fight, but I certainly will be there cheering Julie on.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 6, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> The next "Hook N' Shoot" is going to be sometime next May. It'll be a mix between women and men (whereas the last one was mostly women.)
> 
> Julie Kedzie has a bout lined up...opponent as yet unknown.
> 
> ...


For sure, but what sort of weight class jump are we talking about??? I'm making a concious slog to gear a routine for this purpose myself ( though May is probably a little soon) , but I'll be buggered if I'm putting on 10kgs for it. 
Being a noob to the ring though, what does a pre-fight training regime look like anyway??   :idunno: I've heard a few stories and spoken to a few competitors, but how many hrs do you think ppl are putting in and how are they spending them?? A little blatant and slightly opportunist but lol......... if you never ask.........  

cheers

Blooming Lotus


----------

